

MYO - Gesture control armband - paveldolezal
https://www.thalmic.com/myo/

======
untog
I preordered one of these, and I somewhat regret it. The promo video is no
assurance of quality in the end product, and it's not even going to ship until
"early" 2014, which is a fair way away yet.

Why not wait until it's launched? Then you'll have reviews from dumb saps like
me who can tell you whether it's worth it or not.

~~~
codezero
When this first hit HN, wasn't it set for a Fall 2013 release as well? I'm not
surprised if it's been pushed back (maybe it hasn't) but I agree that waiting
for it to land makes a lot more sense especially since Leap Motion is a very
similar interaction and coming out sooner.

~~~
Bakkot
The first batch is still scheduled to ship fall 2013, I believe. The second
batch is the one shipping 2014.

Per <https://twitter.com/thalmic/status/339752687694405632>

~~~
codezero
Ah, that sounds right, thanks!

------
apendleton
Is there any additional content here that wasn't at their old getmyo.com
domain? If not, why was it reposted?

~~~
maarten-pi
There seems to be a new Behind the Scenes video (unless I missed it before)

------
bmnick
I wonder if this could be used to allow ASL input to a computer - automatic
transcription of conversation and such? I think it really depends on how
accurately it can sense actual finger position rather than just motion in that
muscle

------
cjh_
I think this has great potential for things beyond gesture control; if it can
be accurate I would love to have one of these on each arm to replace my
keyboard to allow me to type in the air (I have RSI).

That said, I am not spending a cent until you ship and get a lot of positive
reviews.

------
desireco42
It is all nice, like with leap motion, I am not preordering anything, once you
ship and reviews come in, I would be happy to pay for this. I am really
looking forward to new ways of interacting, but I can't finance your
development.

------
navs
Is it just me or is HN receiving a lot of submissions on gesture and EEG based
technology recently? Not complaining, just curious if anyone's started
noticing a trend?

------
verbin217
It'd be cool to see something like this built into a watch; Like the pebble
but with gestures. I wonder if it'd still work further down the forearm.

